# iCurve



## ZePoupi (18 Mai 2004)

Arf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 EXCELLENT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est vrai que ça fini bien l'ensemble en tout cas. Et ça laisse de la place pour placer un clavier, juste dessous.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

Effectivement génial mais ca coute combien?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

C'est stable?


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

49 sur le store


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

Ah oué quand meme...mais c'est stable ..


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

La section à l'air plutôt conséquente mais faut demander à Phootek


----------



## backlash (18 Mai 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mon PB... une petite photo.


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Mai 2004)

Oui oui, aucun problème, c'est hyper stable. Il y a des crampons en caoutchouc qui évite à l'iCurve de bouger. Et en plus, c'est transparent, discret... et... y'a pas à dire, ça a une chouette gueule! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce qui est bien, c'est que l'écran est à la même hauteur que les yeux.

Pour le prix, ça peut paraître un peu cher, mais cela en vaut la peine. Mon prochain investissement sera le clavier sans fil Apple, ainsi que la souris... et là, ce sera PARFAIT!!


----------



## Garulfo (19 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon PB... une petite photo.



Veinard !


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mai 2004)

Ok merci pour les infos...c'est vrai que c'est le prix qui me freine un peu


----------



## eMattt (19 Mai 2004)

Profites en bien et fais nous d'autres photos


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Y avait pas une offre sur l'AppleStore pour iCurve + clavier bluetooth + souris bluetooth ?


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

L'offre existe toujours, mais inclus des enceintes... Dommage!


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Il y a même un "pack" avec des enceintes.
Mais bon... c'est pas donné.


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Maintenant avec nos 2 posts on peut découvrir le pack pour la France ou la Suisse...


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Donc, comme il ne fait pas double-emploi, je ne l'efface pas.


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

c'est à moi qu'tu parles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est un bon sujet, introuvable cependant dans Exposez vos Portables


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

D'ailleurs, un 12 pouces tiendrai sur l'Icurve???


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> c'est à moi qu'tu parles?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, un 12 pouces tiendrai sur l'Icurve???


Ça tiendrait peut-être mais ça ferait... comment dire ?... ridicule ?... Bon pas autant qu'un iBook, c'est sûr.


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

C'est pas un 12" ça?


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Yes!

Trop bô....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vais p'tet remettre la nouvelle souris à plus tard


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Bendidon ! On dirait même un iBook comme 12". Épaté je suis.


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

C'est ça de faire des critiques avant même de savoir!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Tu as aussi ça comme possibilité, mais c'est un peu plus cher :


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

Comme c'est beau, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Dites, y vous reste un peu de temps avant mon anniversaire... Pourquoi vous ne vous cotiseriez pas pour m'offrir ce bel ensemble? Alors je voudrais juste :

 - iCurve
 - Clavier + souris bluetooth
 - Ecran Cinema Display 23"

Rien de plus, promis!


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dites, y vous reste un peu de temps avant mon anniversaire... Pourquoi vous ne vous cotiseriez pas pour m'offrir ce bel ensemble? Alors je voudrais juste :
> 
> - iCurve
> - Clavier + souris bluetooth
> ...



L'espoir fait vivre ...


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

T'es pas obligé de démotiver les autres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a peut-être de bons samaritains sur ce forum...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Arf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai vu ton icurve en action Peux-tu me dire l'avantage que tu lui trouves au niveau de l'ergonomie ? Il est plus haut, est-ce vraiment plus ergonomique ?
L'avantage principale que je lui trouve c'est l'utilisation d'un clavier plus grand, plus ergonomique mais pour la position de l'écran, j'ai un doute. 

Il y a un truc qui me "dérange", c'est les câbles suspendu. (alimentation secteur, éthernet et enceinte. C'est bizarre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je possède déjà la souris bluetooth Apple et c'est vrai que le clavier bluetooth plus iCurve serait très sympa. Tu me fais hésiter.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Je pense aussi que le fin du fin c'est d'avoir tout sans fil (BT et AirPort) sauf l'alim bien sûr. Sinon dès qu'on met des câbles ça le fait nettement moins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ce qui est de la position de l'écran, il est vrai que c'est en regardant du haut vers le bas qu'on a le moins mal au cou et au dos. Ça me fait toujours mal au cur quand je vois des gosses mal installés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'iCurve n'a pas l'air trop haut.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mai 2004)

Moi c'est le prix qui me rebute


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le prix qui me rebute



49 euros, 10 paquets de cigarettes, deux DVD,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu l'achètes une fois. 
Le prix ne me dérange pas.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mai 2004)

Fume pas désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'aimerais bien le voir avant de le prendre..je vais regarder a Surcouf ou la Fnac ou alors Applecenter


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2004)

Je ne fume pas non plus , c'est juste pour "remettre les choses à leurs place" que j'ai noté ça.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Et puis en Euros ça fait moins cher qu'en Francs, finalement.


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Et puis en Euros ça fait moins cher qu'en Francs, finalement.


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fume pas non plus , c'est juste pour "remettre les choses à leurs place" que j'ai noté ça.



Moi je fume, ca vous intéresse ?


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## papman (19 Mai 2004)

J'ai de magnifiques photos couleurs de cancer des poumons, de la vessie, du coeur etc... si ça t'intéresse...


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Et puis en Euros ça fait moins cher qu'en Francs, finalement.


Ben non! Le franc est mort, vive le franc suisse, et là en euro ça fait moins cher qu'en francs. C'est ce que tu disais? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Désolé...


----------



## Kaneda (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## ZePoupi (19 Mai 2004)

Argh, j'ai effacé mon message, je m'étais trompé de forum... tcheu, trop fatigué, trop de boulot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Sorry!


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> vive le franc suisse, et là en euro ça fait moins cher qu'en francs. C'est ce que tu disais?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne le sois pas, c'est moi !


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ton icurve en action Peux-tu me dire l'avantage que tu lui trouves au niveau de l'ergonomie ? Il est plus haut, est-ce vraiment plus ergonomique ?
> L'avantage principale que je lui trouve c'est l'utilisation d'un clavier plus grand, plus ergonomique mais pour la position de l'écran, j'ai un doute.
> 
> Il y a un truc qui me "dérange", c'est les câbles suspendu. (alimentation secteur, éthernet et enceinte. C'est bizarre.
> ...



He bien moi, c'était également pour pouvoir utiliser un clavier externe. Quoique j'aime beaucoup le clavier de mon Powerbook... Mais comme je suis tellement habitué à Photoshop sur un clavier normal, je ne puis m'en passer! Pour l'ergonomie, je pense que c'est une appréciation personnelle. Mais j'ai trouvé qu'en plaçant l'écran sur l'iCurve, je me retrouvais bien en face de l'écran... je suis habitué à travailler comme çà. Donc je retrouvais le confort d'utilisation d'un écran cathodique (point de vue érgonomie, pas qualité...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les cables, ben justement, j'attends plus que de faire le pas pour un clavier et souris sans fil. Je n'aurai plus que le cable de l'alim et celui de mes enceintes Creatures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu hésites encore en voyant la photo? Tsk tsk!!! Allez Foguenne, je sens que tu vas craquer sans problèmes...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Allez Foguenne, je sens que tu vas craquer sans problèmes...



J'hésite, j'hésite.


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite, j'hésite.



Allllleeeeeeeeeez quooooiiiii... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un p'tit effort!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mai 2004)

Justement le clavier bluetooth d'apple est il bien? autonomie? j'ai deja la souris...


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

Moi je vois bien l'Icurve pour une utilisation du 15" en Home cinema.

Je pensais acheter un ptit LCD pour la chambre, et au lieu de ça, je pense regarder les DVD sur le 15" avec les soundsticks II.


Mais une fois couché,  le 15" posé à plat, ben tu as du mal pour voir le bas de l'écran...


Donc tu pose ça sur l'Icurve, et tu gagne en visibilité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non?


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mai 2004)

Non merci


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Mai 2004)

Hmmmm, pour le côté Homecinéma, d'accord, mais l'iCurve, tu le placerais où?


----------



## peteskwal (20 Mai 2004)

une autre solution: http://www.macsonly.com/macimp/kamas2.html

mais c'est moche pour un ibook...


----------



## Mulder (21 Mai 2004)

peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est moche pour un ibook...


Oui. Mais la question que je me pose surtout est à propos des disques durs. Sont-ils conçus pour fonctionner avec une telle inclinaison ?


----------



## Amophis (21 Mai 2004)

Tu as beaucoup de PC style barebone où les HDD sont installés à la verticale...


De plus, tu imagines si ton HDD ne marchais plus dès que tu l'incline de 15° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faudrais inclure un niveau sur les portables


----------



## Mulder (21 Mai 2004)

Horizontal, ok. vertical, ok. Mais je me demande ce que donne à la longue le fonctionnement d'un DD à 45°...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mai 2004)

Non franchement le principe de l'iCurve est bien mais c'est le prix...


----------



## mki (4 Juin 2004)

Je vais très certainement m'acheter cet iCurve mais malheureusement j'ai un Titanium avec un stick usb bluetooth d'une marque totalement inconnue, vas-t-il fonctionner avec le clavier bluetooth ? ou dois-je acheter un clavec USB, et la j'ai encore une question, les nouveaux clavier Apple USB ont-ils encore 2 ports USB ( de chaque coté ) ou est-ce fini ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

Je trouve que c'est cher pour un bout de plastique


----------



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

> Je vais très certainement m'acheter cet iCurve mais malheureusement j'ai un Titanium avec un stick usb bluetooth d'une marque totalement inconnue, vas-t-il fonctionner avec le clavier bluetooth ? ou dois-je acheter un clavec USB, et la j'ai encore une question, les nouveaux clavier Apple USB ont-ils encore 2 ports USB ( de chaque coté ) ou est-ce fini ?



Si tu arrives a faire fonctionner un périphérique BT (Téléphone, imprimante...) aucuns problemes.

Si tu n'as jamais essayé de le faire marcher, je te conseil de trouver un pote avec un truc BT pour vérifier.

En ce qui concerne les ports USB, si le clavier à fil oui, ils sont derrière. Sur le clavier BT non.


----------



## mki (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu arrives a faire fonctionner un périphérique BT (Téléphone, imprimante...) aucuns problemes.
> 
> Si tu n'as jamais essayé de le faire marcher, je te conseil de trouver un pote avec un truc BT pour vérifier.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les ports USB, si le clavier à fil oui, ils sont derrière. Sur le clavier BT non.



merci pour les infos, mon dongle bluetooth de marque inconnu fonctionne parfaitement pour syncro mon T610 mais il y a quand meme qqch qui me dérange car sur le site d'apple c'est écrit que le clavier bluetooth fonctionne qu'avec le dernier dongle bluetooth d-link

qqun a deja essayer de faire fonctionner le clavier wireless avec un dongle d'une autre marque ?


----------



## Onra (7 Juin 2004)

Le dongle BT doit supporter le saut adaptatif de fréquence... c'est pour cela qu'Apple précise une référence pour le dongle. Mais ceci dit, il y a peut-être une chance que cela fonctionne si ton environnement sans fil n'est pas trop perturbé !


----------



## mki (11 Juin 2004)

pour pas tenter le diable j'ai finalement pris un claver USB,

sinon pour ceux qui hésite a franchir le pas pour acheter un iCurve allez-y !! C'est super pratique et cela soulage vraiment la nuque si vous utilisez votre powerbook pour bossez toute la journée.

commandé sur Valcenter.ch recus 48h plus tard


----------



## vincmyl (11 Juin 2004)

A la Fnac Strasbourg, il n'y en a plus que 1


----------



## GeekMac (11 Juin 2004)

c'est clair que c'est beau...


----------



## Sebang (12 Juin 2004)

J'ai voulu m'acheter un iCurve, mais après coup, je me suis dit que ce n'était un simple morceau de plastique et que meme à 20 euros sur eBay, c'était encore un peu cher...

Je vais essayer de m'en faire un moi-même, sauf si finalement je m'en prend un... On verra ça, vu que j'ai déjà le clavier Apple Bluetooth.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2004)

Ah enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi


----------



## dajay (18 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi



Un tee-shirt Von Dutch c'est cher :jap:


----------



## Cricri (6 Février 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu m'acheter un iCurve, mais après coup, je me suis dit que ce n'était un simple morceau de plastique et que meme à 20 euros sur eBay, c'était encore un peu cher...



Ca doit quand même retarder le seuil de déclanchement du second ventilo par rapport à une utilisation sur le bureau.

Vous dites que c'est stable mais l'ordi tient comment exactement ?


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

Sinon tu as le iLap qui est pas mal non plus


----------



## saturnin (29 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu as le iLap qui est pas mal non plus



Petite question : le ilap 12" (prévu pour powerbook il me semble) peut il marcher avec un ibook 12" ??


----------

